

Moderately Overweight Elderly Live Longer? - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/006908.html

======
ZeroGravitas
This is tautological. The recommended bandings are based on death rates and
now they're saying, based on new evidence, that the bandings were wrong for
certain ages. But the headline always claims being "overweight" is good for
you.

It's like a doctor telling you to take 1 pill a day but you secretly take 4.
When science decides that taking 4 a day is the correct dose it doesn't mean
overdosing is good for you, it means the old dose guideline was wrong.

------
Daniel_Newby
Correlation != causation.

Old people in the process of checking out lose a lot of weight.

